
New York City Contact Tracing: It’s Not Going Well - drocer88
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/21/nyregion/nyc-contact-tracing.html
======
drocer88
Alternate source : [https://www.boston.com/news/coronavirus/2020/06/20/new-
york-...](https://www.boston.com/news/coronavirus/2020/06/20/new-york-city-
hired-3000-workers-contact-tracing-not-going-well)

